# Cheap Wal-Mart camo or spendy boutique camo



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Who is wearing what here? My wife and I recently purchased 2 pairs of pants and 3 long sleeve shirts from Wal-Mart for a total of $60. This was all Mossy Oak and Realtree brand stuff. Compare that to what I have seen for the more hoity toity camo brands at Sportsmans Warehouse: $90 for one pair of King's camo pants, $350 for a Sitka windbreaker! Really?! Who is buying this stuff?!?! I guess I could see shelling out some serious money for top of the line cold weather gear camo, but I don't really need any of that with our August-September Utah archery seasons. I have killed some mighty fine animals wearing blue jeans and a gray hoodie. Is there anyone spending half a paycheck on their camo getup here?


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I spend more then I should on camo. But I enjoy it, I like buying different style and patterns of camo. But like you had mentioned, some of the biggest animals I've been involved with, I've been wearing cheap camo or blue jeans and a plaid shirt.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

for rifle hunting:

flannel lined carhart pants (tan) & a variety of plaid shirts.

for bow:

real camo


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I pretty much got away from cotton for hunting clothes. Might work ok to aid evaporation cooling when it's hot but I find synthetics much better all around.
As far as camo is concerned I have quite a few different brands although not Sitka or the the other expensive brands. I like a more open pattern than Mossy Oak or Real Tree and a lighter shade.
I will say that once the weather starts changing from early August normal weather to more fall like weather quality gear becomes more important. Throw some nice cold rain or snow in the mix and you will be hunting in camp with most the gear from Walmart.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

middlefork said:


> I pretty much got away from cotton for hunting clothes. Might work ok to aid evaporation cooling when it's hot but I find synthetics much better all around.
> As far as camo is concerned I have quite a few different brands although not Sitka or the the other expensive brands. I like a more open pattern than Mossy Oak or Real Tree and a lighter shade.
> I will say that once the weather starts changing from early August normal weather to more fall like weather quality gear becomes more important. Throw some nice cold rain or snow in the mix and you will be hunting in camp with most the gear from Walmart.


I guess it just depends where you hunt. It's pretty rare for me to ever have to worry about any fiercely cold weather during archery season where I hunt. By the rifle hunt I might have to think about dressing warm, but I'm not wearing camo by then either.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I guess it just depends where you hunt. It's pretty rare for me to ever have to worry about any fiercely cold weather during archery season where I hunt. By the rifle hunt I might have to think about dressing warm, but I'm not wearing camo by then either.


True that. But us lucky northern guys hunt to the end of November or middle of December :mrgreen: Gets a little chilly by then. So I just buy whatever I need for hunting in Camo. Cheaper to buy a orange vest and hat for the rifle hunts.

It's all good my biggest complaint with Mossy Oak and Real Tree is it seems to blob out. I prefer Predator, ASAT or Natural Gear patterns. But then I can't prove they work any better either.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

It really depends on what your doing. There is nothing wrong with walmart camo for the right things.
I've done a couple things where having quality clothing made the difference in being semi comfortable so I use it for everything now.
A multi night back pack hunt will leave cotton clothing smelling worse than butt whereas merino wool is amazing in how it doesn't smell.
A late season hunt in snow can be ended by sweating in cotton on the hike in and then having it freeze solid onto you.
Even in the middle of August on a caribou hunt you can get snow and freezing weather. You don't want cotton when the float plane could be days away from getting you depending on weather.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Just remember one thing: cotton kills. That being said, the high price end brand stuff is usually better for adverse conditions, the camo is a sales and marketing gimmick.


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Comfort plays a key factor for me when it comes to Camo. I'm a taller guy and I like the way Kings Camo fits and feels when hiking, sitting or stalking. I've tried the real tree that Walmart offers and it doesn't fit me right. That being said I go to the Kings Camo outlet store and try and get my gear throughout the year when it's on sale. I agree Camo seems a bit over priced.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I own WAAAAAAAAY TOOO MUCH CAMO....:!:..........
Several different brands.....

Probably a 100 sets between me and the kids...

Were some sort of camo every day........

Find myself liking the Wal-mart stuff for working around the yard type stuff..
And Kings for hunting.......


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've never had any game complain about the walmart camo yet. And I am a cheapskate, I always hit the wally worlds in the early spring when they start putting the camo on clearance and get it for half price to 75% off. Last year I bought 3 insulated medium weight camo jackets with hoodie hoods on them and got them for 60% off the regular price. I also bought 4 fleece camo pull overs that we wear duck hunting and got them for 75% off (I think I even paid just $3.50 for one of them). I have about 5 camo shirts that are military surplus I bought from DI for less than $10 each and I also have a heavy duty military camo coat with insulated liner that I got from DI for $15. I will be hitting up KMart and Shopko in about a month or two and seeing if they have any snow pants left for 75% off. I get them big enough to fit over a pair of jeans with thermals underneath that I bought from Kmart a couple of years ago for 75% off. The thermals/jeans/snow pants-bibs keep me more than warm enough even down to 0 degrees and the thermals cost around $5 per set and the snowpants/bibs around $10 each. The key to being unseen is to be still and be in the shadows...very hard for any game to spot you then.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

My opinion is that for shirts you can get away with the Walmart special, but if you are going to be out in the rain and you need quality gear that will keep you warm/dry, you get what you pay for. The Walmart rain gear might protect you for the first 20 min of a rainstorm, but if you are out of cover for more than that you will be better off spending a little more dough to keep you comfortable.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are in a rainstorm for that long you need rain gear and not just some expensive camo outfit. 

On my hunt in British Colombia I lived in my rain gear, it rained for 7 out of the 10 days that I was up there, and no matter what you were wearing other than rain gear you would of been soaked.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are close enough that the deer or elk can read the label on your camo, then I'm not sure what brand or what you paid matters at that point. 

I see it like 90% of the fishing lures in the store - they aren't there to catch fish, but instead to catch fishermen.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> If you are in a rainstorm for that long you need rain gear and not just some expensive camo outfit.
> 
> On my hunt in British Colombia I lived in my rain gear, it rained for 7 out of the 10 days that I was up there, and no matter what you were wearing other than rain gear you would of been soaked.


To me, rain gear and camo are two totally different issues. Being from Louisiana I have seen it rain 12 inches in 24 hours on several occasions. With that kind of rain even good rain gear will still end up letting in a little water here and there. I don't mind a little drizzle but if it's going to be a frog drowner I am staying in the camp....warm, dry and well fed until Noah comes to rescue me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> To me, rain gear and camo are two totally different issues. Being from Louisiana I have seen it rain 12 inches in 24 hours on several occasions. With that kind of rain even good rain gear will still end up letting in a little water here and there. I don't mind a little drizzle but if it's going to be a frog drowner I am staying in the camp....warm, dry and well fed until Noah comes to rescue me.


I was using some of Cabela's Dry Plus gear. It came in a camo similar to real tree and I highly recommend it. It is a little costly but when it comes to staying dry cost is a second thought.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I only wear the newest, and most expensive gear that I can find. It's not about the hunt, but how good you look. Oh, and you need to match the decals in the back window of your truck. Major loss of cred points if you don't.


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey now. My King's decal was free :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Most of my camo is 20 years old or more. 

Pros:
It's cotton.
It's faded, with lots of blood stains.
No cell phone pocket.
Much of it is Natural Gear.
The elk and deer haven't seen these patterns before.

Cons:
It's cotton.
It's faded, with lots of blood stains.
Geeze, my camo sure has shrunk a lot.

I had a really neat camo tent once. It blended in so well I put it up and then couldn't find it.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing blends in like Brown AP Real Tree.

I had a Brown AP Real Tree Buck knife once...uh...just briefly...like 15 minutes.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I don't seem to shoot any better with more expensive gear on. Other than my waders my duck outfits cost me less than 60.00 bucks at wallys. Coat with hood, very warm, two hats,baseball and pull over, gloves and 2 shirts and a pull over sweater. Maybe not fancy, but neither am I8). I do need to get some rain gear!

And the only stickers I have in my back window are a Harley sticker and a Greatful dead.


----------



## Cldedwards (Dec 10, 2012)

I own both cheap camo as well as some sitka, with that being said sitka gear is a superior material, it will stretch a little when climbing over logs and hiking etc. it also breaths well and sheds the weather better than my other stuff. It is hard to say if it is worth the price tag, but the more comfortable you are the longer you will be able to stay on the mountain.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a naive question. Have any camo patterns been tested and shown to provide superior concealment from wildlife?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Critter said:


> I was using some of Cabela's Dry Plus gear. It came in a camo similar to real tree and I highly recommend it. It is a little costly but when it comes to staying dry cost is a second thought.


I had to look up the Dri Plus gear. Are you telling me that it would keep you dry if you hunted all day for a week in the rain? If that's the case, I'm getting some.
I'm terribly disappointed with my Cloudburst Sitka gear. It's very, very comfortable but it isn't waterproof. The front of my legs are always wet after walking around in the wet brush and ferns all day.
My absolute best hunting coat and pants are my 25yo wool Sleeping Indian Outfitter togs and my wool pants and plaid shirts I bought at the DI. I scored some Filson and Pendelton wool for next to nothing one day!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

massmanute said:


> I have a naive question. Have any camo patterns been tested and shown to provide superior concealment from wildlife?


I read something about this a few (a lot of) years ago. As I recall, the larger patterns that broke up the human silhouette did better than the ones with the fine detail. Lighter shades did better than the dark ones. The biggest factor to staying undetected was to stay in the shadows, and not present a silhouette or movement for the prey to detect. Colors (for the most part), shapes, and 3-D imaging had no effect on the animal's ability to detect the wearer. It does however, have a huge effect on the need to purchase for the consumer. Just like all of the new wizbang cartridges that the gun manufacturers come up with every year. If it is new and different it must be better.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If I recall correctly, different animals are thought to see colors differently. UV etc I think has some effect as well. I agree with Loke, staying in the shadows and lack of movement will do more than anything to keep you hidden. Oh ghillie suits are pretty good too.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Oh ghillie suits are pretty good too.


But people look at you funny when you wear them down at the walmart


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Loke said:


> But people look at you funny when you wear them down at the walmart


I know but I just ignore them and set up my tent in the camping department anyway. I do like it that they have food there too so I can walk over and get graham crackers, chocolate bars and marshmallows and make smores after I cook my steaks from there on the coleman stoves on display too. :grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

longbow said:


> I had to look up the Dri Plus gear. Are you telling me that it would keep you dry if you hunted all day for a week in the rain? If that's the case, I'm getting some.
> I'm terribly disappointed with my Cloudburst Sitka gear. It's very, very comfortable but it isn't waterproof. The front of my legs are always wet after walking around in the wet brush and ferns all day.
> My absolute best hunting coat and pants are my 25yo wool Sleeping Indian Outfitter togs and my wool pants and plaid shirts I bought at the DI. I scored some Filson and Pendelton wool for next to nothing one day!


It worked for me. Now we were not walking and hiking through brush and trees but mostly sitting out in the rain and glassing or riding horses from point A to B. But I have had no problems with it.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Only high end stuff I have came thrift stores. I do fine in just about any weather with cheap stuff. Like above it's waterproof vs breathability and higher end stuff may be better, but nothing is perfect if the weather is bad enough long enough.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> I know but I just ignore them and set up my tent in the camping department anyway. I do like it that they have food there too so I can walk over and get graham crackers, chocolate bars and marshmallows and make smores after I cook my steaks from there on the coleman stoves on display too. :grin:


If you lay still enough wearing that you might be able to jump out and ambush some people walking by and get some good reactions


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

All my life I've used the cheap camo clothing as well and you know I've kill many animals along the way. This past year I decided to splurge and get some better quality gear. After some research I elected to go with 2 merino wool shirts and a pair of pants from First lite. I spent 1 week at elk camp on the archery hunt this year. Each day I would rotate between the 2 shirts. My body runs warm so I tend to sweat a lot. In the past, after just two days my old cotton shirts would start to smell pretty ripe, with the new merino wool shirts I never had a single issue with smell, simply awesome! They were very comfortable and fit very nicely as well. The pants are far superior to the old cotton pants, much more durable and comfortable as well. They stretch and are simply wonderful. 
Yes you can stick with the old wal-mart camo and be OK but if your looking for superior comfort, long lasting, odor resistance clothing then look at something like the first lite gear. It comes with a price but in my opinion worth the investment.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm a believer in the "boutique" camo. Do I buy it for the camo pattern? Heck no! I buy it because its adaptaple, comfortable, safer, and there is a bit of weight and space savings to be had if you backpack hunt. A high quality layering system is a must for me.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Everybody knows the only time Camo works is during the gun season when you're up to no good or tresspassing ;-)


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Like most of us I have used both. I would dare say that what the thread ought to be about is not camo but average clothing vs. technical clothing. Forget that it is camo. Just pretend everything is one color. The technical clothing has a lot more function, reliability, and comfort than what you can pick up at the big box store. Not much different than any type of gear. Take a tent for instance, yea a coleman tent from wal-mart will work but a nice big agnes tent has a lot of features and pluses the coleman won't give you. Make sense?

It is a matter of preference, what kind of hunting you do, how you use it, budget, among many other things that dictate what you use. Historically I have bee a average clothing guy. But I just picked up a bunch of the kryptek gear for christmas (by the way it is awesome) for a few reasons. I like the patterns, it definitely would fall under what I call technical clothing, and I love the military support and background of the company.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I wear cheap camo but usually carry a high-quality packable rainsuit when hunting. 

Been trying the Frogg Togg rainsuits on fishing trips and they're OK for light duty.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

For me I have been wearing types and versions of camp around the world for work as well as hunting. I have found that came is and always has been a fad. You can digitize, photograph, paint whatever and it still sucks. Wear comfortable weather appropriate clothing in darker colors (or light if you happen to be hunting that type of environment). The fancy stuff may look cool but I've never seen a moving digital rock in the mountains before. Nor have I seen a life sized lizard anywhere. As long as people buy it they will make it. For me...my money goes into optics and the firearm I am hunting with.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

I've got a mix of stuff, Scent-lok, C4E, and Sitka. Mostly Sitka. I scour ebay and set up alerts for when people post stuff in my size. I wasn't a fan of fancy stuff like Sitka until I tried a pair of the Ascent Pants. Simply the best pair of pants I've ever worn, period. So comfortable and easy to hike in they are amazing. I own three pair, two in solid, and one in open country. That led me to try more of there stuff and it's all fantastic stuff. I think the traverse series of stuff coupled with the ascent jacket and pant covers 90% of the conditions. The DWR coating has been pretty good and kept me mostly dry in sprinkling showers and such. But I take cover in serious rain and pack a simple cheap pancho for serious weather. 

Just last week I was in Fountain Green for the holidays and did quite a bit of snowshoeing in Maple Canyon in 0-10 degree weather wearing traverse top and bottom and ascent pant and gaiters. Comfy, dry, wicking, brilliant stuff.

For the camo, I'm not sure, I like to think it helps but I find myself buying more and more of the stuff in solids rather than camo. Sitka is definitely expensive, even used, but it is well made stuff out of very nice fabrics and technology. The cuts and sizes are just perfect for me and therefore worth spending more on.

My .02 cents.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

For me it boils down to your hunting style, same as others have stated. I believe the expensive stuff is worth every penny for how and where I hunt. Now my wife is not quite convinced of this yet, but she will come around sooner at later. Shop them on sales and they become easier to choke down. 
I have no problem spending a lot of money on a piece of equipment/clothing as long as I believe it will last for many years of hard use, keep me comfortable and has a purposeful function. Any advantage I can get while hunting is worth at least the consideration of purchase. The more comfy I am, the longer, harder, and smarter I can hunt. All the way from my toes to my head.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Boots! The only thing you cannot go cheap on! I dress in layers. You can buy the cheap cotton stuff if it never touches your skin. Thats just my thought on it.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I love the browning store in Morgan. Best prices on fancy camo around


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishracer said:


> Boots! The only thing you cannot go cheap on! I dress in layers. You can buy the cheap cotton stuff if it never touches your skin. Thats just my thought on it.


Yeah. I love cotton but wear polypropylene underwear under it and carry an extra set on the overnight trips.

I got to thinking about this thread and remembered I hunted, backpacked, for 20 years without synthetics, no poly, no GoreTex. It was either cotton or wool. Boy, wool underwear just wasn't for me.

It ain't what ya wear, it's how ya wear it.

.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I have a mix of mostly cheap camo or stuff that was gifted to me. i find that the printed camo, AP, mossy oak etc looks great up close but blobs at 20 yards or more. I was given years ago a pair of predator pants and shirt and that larger pattern with higher shades seems to really work well.

having said all that i am cheap so i hunt with what I have and it is mostly cotton and fleece and I have owned it for 15-20 years.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I have both . Walmart brand works great for out on the town with the wife or Sunday go to meetin attire . But Ill break into the mason jar buried in the backyard if I'm headed for the hills. I hate hunting when I'm cold and wet. So its worth the price for good outerwear. I have a couple walmart brand pants . I wear gators with them or I'll have wet pant legs to the knees.


----------

